# Couple from the cichlid tank



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Starting to get very happy with how my shots are coming out. Rearranged some decoration and added a bunch more and suddenly my Kribensis has become mr social too. I still think he's the Jeffrey Dahmer of Kribensises though, saw him kill my snail just a few minutes ago which is bizarre for a supposedly peaceful cichlid to be doing









Anyway


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i do got to say that you just might be the photographer that i have seen them pics are excellent man.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

pics look great! I love that GT


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Krib is AWESOME man. Simply Awesome!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah man i gotta say, i thought you were f*cking crazy when i first read that you were keeping a krib with your GT

IME they are VERY peaceful, my lil bro had a pair in a 20 with like some comunnity fish and they were just fine in there


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked fish....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That Krib is AWESOME man. Simply Awesome!
> [snapback]1154898[/snapback]​


























You also have a great looking GT


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love your fish


----------

